
A look at Darktable 2.0 - liotier
https://lwn.net/Articles/663805/
======
o_____________o
> darktable is an open source photography workflow application and RAW
> developer. A virtual lighttable and darkroom for photographers.

------
StavrosK
I really like Darktable as a project. It's a competent alternative to
Lightroom for editing, but its library management features haven't impressed
me (read: I couldn't really get it to work with more than a few dozen photos),
not that Lightroom is great.

I'd love to see Darktable improve even more into a great Lightroom
alternative. Props to the team.

~~~
tyfon
I have been using it exclusively for a year or so now after using Lightroom
and it is great. The only thing missing was the printing, but that has been in
the development branch for a few months and so far it seems solid.

The library management is based on tags like gmail and for me it has been
working with about 6000 photos. It takes some time getting used to though.

Another great feature is that it stores the .xmp files in the same folder as
the raws so I can edit photos and my wife will see the changes on her computer
(the photos are stored on a nas).

------
NickHaflinger
This web page is not available: ERR_CONNECTION_REFUSED
[http://www.darktable.org/](http://www.darktable.org/)

~~~
kevinbowman
Also, concerningly, you can request it on https but the cert's CN is
"root.hackers.fi".

Maybe I'll just use the older version in Ubuntu's repository instead, or clone
it from Github or something like that.

------
sneak
maybe it's time to revisit it; the last interaction I had with it ran into
some significant usability issues (terrible contrast and tiny, tiny controls)
which went casually dismissed when I brought it up with the devs. at the time
I wrote it off as one more user-hostile OSS project.

~~~
tombrossman
I'm a regular user of Darktable for several years and I wouldn't call it a
'user-hostile' project, but the impossibly tiny controls for some functions is
frustrating. Maybe they just need more UX experts to pitch in and help improve
the product? This is certainly a common theme with FOSS.

Overall I get excellent results with the software, I like it and I'm pretty
quick in my workflow, but those little triangles you have to right-click on
(e.g. to adjust the exposure or black point) take me multiple tries. Every.
Single. Time! My fine motor skill is great. And I'm using a good quality wired
mouse because I like the precision.

~~~
sneak
Software designed in such a shitty fashion as to require special hardware to
use it in 2015.

I tried to pitch in, and my input was summarily rejected.

